# Meet Rolo and Bliss



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I have 2 ferrets Rolo and Bliss hope you enjoy their pics.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwww! They are cute! I'm guessing Bliss is the Albino? S/he looks really interested in the camera  Rolo is more interested in something else


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Just love the expression on their faces,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

Thanks for the replys Bliss is a Dark Eyed White and Rolo a Sandy she is very highly strung and she always wants attention. shes a little so and so sometimes lol


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, sorry now I look closer I can see that Bliss is a DEW. I just assumed she was Albino having never come across a DEW before...Rolo def has a micheiveous look about her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah Rolo is very playful and loves kissing people, he is a lovley ferret to have around.


----------

